# Audrey's First Groom!



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I had extreme anxiety about taking Audrey in for her first groom because I didn't want her to look horrible... Well, I sucked it up and made an appointment but was still nervous about it. The day before Audrey's birthday I went to the dog park and met a fellow dog owner there who happened to be a dog groomer with 12 years of experience! She's currently taking a break from working but I asked her if she'd groom my dog. haha so we made an appointment and I went over to her house last night. She let me stay with Audrey the whole time and she also did a perfect job of doing exactly what I wanted her to do even though I didn't explain it correctly. It could've turned out horribly because I didn't even have pictures of her prior work to look at but I just went with my gut instincts that I felt comfortable with her and just took a plunge. You still can't see her eyes very well and I was really tired after the whole ordeal. But here is a before (after brushing her out but before styling) / after picture! I couldn't have been happier with the results! If any of you are in northern virginia and looking for a groomer, I highly recommend her!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks wonderful! What a great thing that you ran into a groomer and you got to stay with Audrey the whole time! She did a nice job. You lucked out for sure!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, I totally did. She was so patient with me even when I tried to pet Audrey while she was cutting her hair... (I promised I wouldn't do that next time though...)

Also, if I had just dropped Audrey off and came back to get her after it was over, I think I would've hated it because it would've been such a dramatic difference... But since I was able to see the whole process and how it changed her slowly instead of getting shell shocked and I was able to sit there and ask her to do exactly what I wanted I was very satisfied and couldn't have been happier with the whole experience. The fact that she was able to do what I asked her to do the exact way I wanted her to do it was amazing <3


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Audrey looks adorable in her new haircut. You are very fortunate to have found a groomer that could give you the look you wanted and that would permit you to be present during grooming!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

She looks beautiful! So glad you found a groomer you can trust! Will she continue to groom her?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> She looks beautiful! So glad you found a groomer you can trust! Will she continue to groom her?


i really really hope so...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Audrey looks so cute after her hair cut (not that she didn't before, of course). So glad that you both had such a good experience. What a find you made at the dog park. Awesome  She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cutie Patootie!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lucky!!! She looks great!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

thank you all for the wonderful comments! you know you're addicted to this forum when you're constantly thinking about topics to blog about =)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she looks good. did she use sissors or clippers?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Tuss said:


> she looks good. did she use sissors or clippers?


She used clippers for her tummy and sani, clippers with these comb attachments for her body and legs and she used scissors to round out her face and shape her feet =)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks great . if you get a chance can you take a side view and a back view. I want to see the legs better and the sanitary cut. Someday I might buy clippers and try to do it myself. So far my scissors have worked good but it probably takes longer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Audrey looks adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> Looks great!


I was just about to say that...


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Suzi said:


> She looks great . if you get a chance can you take a side view and a back view. I want to see the legs better and the sanitary cut. Someday I might buy clippers and try to do it myself. So far my scissors have worked good but it probably takes longer.


I'm attaching various pictures of her that I took... I'm not sure how helpful they may be to you but am willing to share =) As you can tell, I just wanted her to look really fluffy and round! I swear she's been blowing coat for the past 4 months... it's so much more manageable...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for doing that it does help. Your groomer did a really good job keeping her at a nice fluffy length. I can tell she is hard to photograph wigle wigle  I've seen some really bad sanitary cuts hers is nice not too much so it just goes to a bulls eye. If you know what I mean. I have noticed some people like to keep the ears longer. I like them trimmed up. It looks like your groomer trimmed some.Your are lucky to have a black faced Havanese Zoeys white mouth is so hard to keep white.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome groom!


----------

